# Falco music!



## bellbottom

Have you heard this famous music of falco - junge romer'?

I had made a piano version of it, unlike harpsichord mozart tunes!






Do you like it?

Another famous version of falco 'kann es auch liebe sein'?






Its music is also very nice! Does this song mean- 'what would you make of such love?' The featured royalty car is very funny, cause such car but small in size some years back was seen in india as 'ambassador' car!!!
I feel that johannes holzel must have been a very lucky and fortunate man. In such a short career he made so many exceptional music (that too diverse)and also starred in it!!! And luckily all music videos were attractive! So was johannes holzel also of herr mozart heirarchy? Did his forefathers used to live in veronabay bombay then?


----------



## bellbottom

I guessed the meaning of falco german language songs...
Like 'rock me amadeus' is a pop song of herr mozart life and times.
'Junge romer' is old times medieval song for addressing the court of king of spain in byzantine times 700 a.d.
'Vienna Calling' is a musical patronage for mozart's verona city!
'Maschine Brent' is a brit-german single of modern man's fashion statement.
'Der Kommissar' is a nazi song of high rank officer parade.

But then what about song Kann es Liebe sein??? I am still not able to guess its true meaning?





...like a falcon rises from its ashes!


----------



## bellbottom

Another cool music video from johannes holzel....


----------



## bellbottom

And lastly the band of johannes holzel...


----------



## bellbottom

I studied johannes holzel singing techniques in his orchestra performances. And in interviews he seems cool calm normal person. But when he used to come on stage he was a transformed person. All the people his fans when they used to come to see hear him were all local simple people. But johannes holzel had such a personality he could sing the toughest of christian songs and his voice had such power that it would seem like a virtual entertainment party in the 1980s, though the scenario was infact very ordinary.


----------



## bellbottom

Falco 1984 band...
Electric guitarist - peter feindeger
Drumist- kurt krest
Second electric guitarist- helmut krugger
Electric keyboard- thomas rabitsch
Second electric keyboard- Pudio
Trumpet- halmut rabitsch
Saxophone- upmark khein

Alright

So i was thinking that if i had to sing orchestra concert in modern day? But as time changes people likings towards music also changes! So the coming generations of suppose 1990s would not like music of 1980s. And generations of 2000 and 2010 competely ignore that music of 1980s never even existed nor they like to hear it!!!

So i went into the realms of my mind visions of what could there be a possibility of me singing falco concert to the modern day generation?
Then i saw that falco band member peter feindeger was arranging a small concert,


free image hosting

he was doing all the wiring, speakers, music instruments all by himself at a dark night. The place was a spooky bridge. Just behind the stage i could see the water flowing and it was cold.

And there was also the drumist, but others were not there i think as they had become very old.


image upload

So i said if these times aren't right and no one even knows about falco music who would come to see hear me singing rock me amadeus and derr kommissar?
Just then from across the bridge many funny crowd came gathered. As no lights were there so i could hardly see who were they. But they were all whitest young men and women, perhaps only thousand in numbers. All were cheering out loud perhaps as if they already knew me. When i had finished singing still i didn't saw them and they all went away like vanished.

I check my dad's music collection of his days, i find absurd music names like carpenters, boney m, bee gees...even unknowns haha of 1977s i guess. So my dad doesn't likes queen, michael jackson... 1985s pop. But even i never liked. I don't know why then i like Falco.


----------



## bellbottom

Here in this concert guitarist peter feindeger makes sounds to enthral music in auf der flucht...






I say what? wowwho ho ho, wowwho ho ho

Then there is another cool song helden von heute.


----------



## bellbottom

1,2,3,4...
I say what?
What you say?
drestra rene?
und ta fantastic scene!!!
and eindrekundra mina
en ut sperogetto spin
ente volk a mitra kruge'
en debase stigan na spidena

eche' kruden military styla in access
theres the scars of desta rirsch
ent ut digest en'protest
deste venustan es vulcan
manzis te freedom mindes auf the fluft
ke'

aus safa
aus safa
aus safa
auf der fluft

tourist en auf kline
nas es enfantastic tie
others distant auf them
mis the bloodsign in thus 
eco osmic take
rembraska uno undis tya
embes see you back on fire! huh

asti raat un de belong
tak sti calous unt side on
has ti louse de gedden
an de sarciastic tape
hate the american lead by some
divide by the summon eh' fungana

er ra ra ting na lu tan ga na
lu lu lu...

asti raat un de belong
tak sti calous unt side on
has ti louse de gedden
an de sarciastic tape
hate the american lead by some
divide by the summon eh' fungana

et tu kam ey zat
en cut my lig en frth 
thus de ungle en' le denken'
uber crest dez en lenken'
starring vulcan ey ut shla
ene' viktory die auf der fluft
aaaah just give it a kick
for gottsied

Auf der fluft


----------



## bellbottom

Do you know that the music variation featured in this Falco concert of Auf der fluft is a 'Rolling Thunder Rock music' . The drome enliven sound.






The falco musicians, their lead singer johannes holzel voice performance can be imitated. But i think the falco musicians of 1980s had exceptional talent with music instruments that such music seems like modern day. Even if imitated wouldn't seem the same. And they come from ingrez villages but have so much rare music talent.


----------



## bellbottom

I just sensed a dream visual that i had to somehow again relive the Falco music. Perhaps i had to construct new music variation to continue Falco music. But its nonetheless impossible as it requires musical assistance, song writing.






I just tried various guitar tones and then i realized that guitar is infact a much versatile fascinating music variation instrument. Otherwise i didn't knew why they were playing in the first place. One has to get the melody out of it.


----------



## bellbottom

And its my imaginations again...
It was time for falco bunking rollband to again enliven perform as in 1980s for a concert.
Electric guitarist - peter feindeger
Drumist- kurt krest
Second electric guitarist- helmut krugger
Electric keyboard- thomas rabitsch
Second electric keyboard- Pudio
Trumpet- halmut rabitsch
Saxophone- upmark khein
With some other musicians like bongo pongo and some violinists.

The singers johannes holzel and desiree nosbusch singing...hindi disco song of 1980s - " pyar ne dil pe"






In love what costs 
if you had to kill me
and took my life.
even then i am so stupid
not to leave you...!!!

now just you had to become angry
and now just you made up yourself
oh what a sight!
Sometimes you say no
sometimes yess
your lust just caught me...!!!

Even if you hide a million times
but i really know
that in your no there was infact a yess...!!!

In love what costs 
if you had to kill me
and took my life.
even then i am so stupid
not to leave you...!!!

Even if i hadn't thought 
that love was so cool
lastly i came into your arms
when your heart called mine...!!!

someone beautiful like you
someone young like you
where else a lover like you could i find

In love what costs 
if you had to kill me
and took my life.

you without me
and me without you
imagine how life would be incomplete

and for our love to fulfill
our meeting was envitable

in my heart you reside
and in your heart i reside
for i long to live with you...!!!

In love what costs 
if you had to kill me
and took my life.
even then i am so stupid
not to leave you...!!!

no no no


free upload pictures


free pic


----------



## bellbottom

i studied this songs of johannes holzel ....






And it seems that when the songs starts the musicians plays,....then a magical hymn like sound comes in the air. I saw that none of the musicians seem to give the hymn sound. Then from where does the christian hymn like sound is coming from?
Like in this particular song - rock me amadeus...when the guitar starts cordially sound comes ....haaaaa ssaaaaa dhhaaaaa paaaaa maaaaaa.....

Suppose i employ local christian musicians and perform this song. And no hymn sounds comes the musicians played music is just then raw non-melody music even if in good rhythm.
So the falco musicians have some kind of magical hymn in their music.

I had my punker(drink) under lips
and the course(meal) to stardt
just like V the verona alag' stradt!
I had should not hav under tongue
talkin with me under you frau'm 
Judas' grief mi kom' rock me amadeus!
I was a superstar, i was popular
I was exhalte' because i had the flair
I am there to coz a rock your door
alegiance priest mi kom' rock me amadeus!

Ama deus sama deus! Amadeus!(3)
Ho ho ho amadeus
C'mon rock me amadeus!
Ama deus sama deus! Amadeus!(3)
Ho ho ho amadeus

As well zibtan astika swazn ve'
no plastic money in the mend function gign' ne
frau swaz ve'should hav' kom verde bombay comes!
Of what mother frau frau' deep designer punk'
I was a superstar, i was popular
I was exhalte' deeds cannot the stars are unfair 
I am there to coz a rock your door
eyes of the huth mi kom' rock me amadeus!

Also the singing technique of johannes holzel is admirable as when he sings he completes each sentence of the song with the last word in a bending pitch melody. Still the song as its a romantic version but still it sounds as rock music orchestra.






Here in this song herr kommissar too the hymn sounds comes....saaaaa hhhaaaaaaa saaaaaaa


----------

